# Made in China-Power controller/supply problems



## OGC5 (Nov 25, 2008)

I just hooked up my new Aristo/Crest 55465 switching power supply with CRE55401 controller and the power supply lit uo but not the controller. I boxed the up and told the dealer to repair or replace. I did notice the controller was made in China.. These replaced a Power G which was repaired twice in a year. I have noticed some expensive power pack for sale but don't want to spend $500.00. If this keeps up I may start making and selling a good American made product.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Bridgewerks power packs RULE and there made in the US of A..................Want the best need to spend a little more dough for Quality. Most of Aristos power packs are poor at best, the only one thats stade working for me is there 13 amp switching voltage model i dont know the part # off the top of my head Elite maybe But bridgewerks rule brother.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Most people don't have that problem with the Power G... my guess is that it was not repaired correctly. Mine is just fine. 

That said, you want to buy a Mercedes, then you should expect better quality. 

Most of the Aristo supplies are workhorses, but make sure the fan is working, they will overheat and hurt themselves otherwise (in general). The Everest has it's own problems, but the Elite has a good track record. 

The Aristo power supply seems fine, but the controller does not. Could you have hooked it up backwards? I think that will kill it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully you connected the wires correctly to the controller and used the the correct settings on the Elite which would be 12 amps with 23 volts DC available. Later RJD


----------



## OGC5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, Set to correct voltage and the units have a plastic push-in connector harness from Power supply to controller. Wire to track and wire to acc. is marked so really no way to goof up. Vendor Trainz sent return Fed Ex label and I think they will fix the problem. Saving money to replace the other Power G with a Bridgewerks.


----------

